# Cheese Recall Announced!...



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sweetwater Valley Farms, Inc. Recalls Tennessee Aged *
*Southern Sharp Cheddar Cheese (Yellow) **and *
*Southern Mild Cheddar Cheese (Yellow) Lot #604*


The cheese was distributed to retail stores in Tennessee and Georgia. 

These products were *also distributed to 48 contiguous states in gift baskets* marketed by the firm's website.


For the details, please visit the US FDA link below:

*http://www.fda.gov/oc/po/firmrecalls/sweetwater11_07.html*


Thought I would pass this heads-up along!...




Until later...


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow Coley, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## scotty (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank god the  provolone is safe


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 1, 2007)

Seems there has been *NO* end to problems with our food supplies here of late...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




This is just another example of this fact!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to pass it on Phil!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







I *hear* ya, Scotty!...Provolone is one of the favorite sammich cheeses here with the ColeySmokette, and myself!...


----------



## walking dude (Dec 1, 2007)

only after it comes off the smoker after bout a hour or so


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks Coley!


Scotty your my kinda guy!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Dec 2, 2007)

*BUMP!...TTT...*

Just in case some of our SMF Family might have some of this cheese, but are not aware of the recall!...

Wouldn't want anyone to become ill from eating any of this cheese, don'cha know!!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




.


----------

